# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Jen Braverman, R.I. ComicCon, Actor's Roundtable, more!



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

With the new Big Scary Show, we present the November Gruesome Giveaway (Sponsored by Screamline Studios). For your chance to win a fabulous prize, answer the following question from the show:

Q: What is the name of the New Hampshire Ghostbuster's vehicle?

If you think you know the answer, email your name and number to [email protected]. The Gruesome Giveaway ends at Midnight on November 25th. Do NOT post the answer here

Good luck!


----------

